# Tropi-Care TC3 sealant XP-mini review (pardon the pun)



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Mini Review-Tropi-Care TC3 sealant XP (pardon the pun)*

Got the opportunity today to try out a product sent to me by Matt @ I4 Detailing, Tropi-Care TC3 Sealant XP.
After having a look around Autopia and various american detailing sites it seemed to get good feedback and some quite impressive reviews so thought it worth a try as it isn't a product/brand that I have come across before.
On first impressions the labelling needs a bit of a re-think as it looks a bit poor and like a cheap suncream product.

One review on a site I found said "That they tried to remove it on a show car for some paintwork to be applied and none of the usual co-polymer or other chemical products would strip it of and the only thing to remove it was claying"










So used one of my regular's Mini Cooper as my test vehicle as it is maintained weekly and the paint is pretty much spot on.

*Information on bottle- TC-3 produces a Hydrophobic (water repellant) effect on the paints surface.
Our proprietary formula helps to enhance the shine and surface clarity while providing durable protection, future applications will help maintain that super slick surface.* (which I'm assuming means it can be layered).

A few blobs of the product on a foam applicator was enough to do a panel and applied very easily,










The whole car was covered in a thin even coat and pretty much cured by the time I had got back round to the start again,
Wiped of with a MF very easy with light passes and complete vehicle applied and removed in probably less than 5-6mins.
As stated this is only a mini review as it was a bit of an afterthough but the finish achieved from the product I found very impressive and will have to see how it holds up durability wise, will keep this updated.



























































































Summary

A nice easy on/off sealant product that produces a deep wet look finish & clarity to the paint which only time will tell on the durability side of which I will keep updated.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well that definitely looks very impressive so far :thumb: but as you say, it depends on how well it lasts.
Agree about the label though - that's doing themselves or the product no favours there at all.

It says 'polish/sealant' on the bottle? - it's not got any abrasive content in it has it - just mild chemical cleaners?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> It says 'polish/sealant' on the bottle? - it's not got any abrasive content in it has it - just mild chemical cleaners?


Yes sure they are just mild cleaners, think polish is just an Americanism.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This review went down well then. :wall:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah packaging isnt brilliant, though i guess if it does a good job who cares?
mini looks awesome, quite impressive reflections, if it lasts could it give the mighty zaino a run for its money ?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> This review went down well then. :wall:


Maybe you need to recommend it in a few more posts to start the bandwagon rolling.  :lol:

Yeah, a bit strange there's been not a lot of feedback - good, bad, or indifferent. 
Looks well anyway - I suppose the main interest may come once longevity has been assessed/commented upon.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> This review went down well then. :wall:


Bit surprised it's not had much response myself actually 

If the label said Zaino on it, accompanied by how well it looks in those pics this thread would be into its 100th post by now 

I'm on the lookout for a good new sealant, so I'm grateful for the review and it's definitely something I will look further into :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the finish, looks execellent on that Mini.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a bottle of this and think its a nice product to use. Smells nice too and reminded me abit of PB EX-Sealant.

Not really tested durability but will put it on my mums or bros car next time and see how it lasts.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I've had a few phone calls this morning regarding Tropi-care's TC-3xP sealant and have five 50ml samples left.










The first five people to PM me with there UK address will get them. :thumb:

This product is starting to get some excellent reviews in the States when pitched against Zaino and others.

Might not have the best packaging but at £11.95 RRP it is great value.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Now these are products which are interesting me, thank you for taking the time to review them there... I can see a potential purchase coming on


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

It was one of those samples I got when I first tried it. Easily enough for 1 or 2 cars.:thumb:

This stuffs great too - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_spray_shine_1.html


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Well I've had a few phone calls this morning regarding Tropi-care's TC-3xP sealant and have five 50ml samples left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi :wave:

Just sent a PM - hope I'm not too late


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt.

Do you sell the round brushes in the is set separately??

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Set_of_Three_Assorted_Brushes_1.html


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Matt.
> 
> Do you sell the round brushes in the is set separately??
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Set_of_Three_Assorted_Brushes_1.html


Alas no, as I can only buy them in kits.

If I seperated them I would probably end up with loads of paint style brushes.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

7MAT said:


> Alas no, as I can only buy them in kits.
> 
> If I seperated them I would probably end up with loads of paint style brushes.


No probs mate. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review 

Be interesting to see how it lasts.

Keep us posted.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Samples all gone now - sorry!


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Damn, nice finish... how did you prepare the surface? Just washed and clayed before applying? That would make it even more impressive.
And did you have no problems with plastics, or were you able to leave them untouched even when working with the machine?

By the way, some shots with more direct light would be nice, at least it looks like light was a bit coaxing on the first pics. 

Please keep us informed on durability... although I should stop buying new products.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

At £11.95 (+P&P) this could be the bargain of the century.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Got some off ebay about a year ago, can`t remember how much and only tried it a week ago on the bonnet of my pickup.
Smelt lovely, went on and off easy and left a really good finish.
But as you all know theres that much other stuff to try, starting with my Duragloss sample, I haven`t used it again.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Now these are products which are interesting me, thank you for taking the time to review them there... I can see a potential purchase coming on


They interested me when I read some of the reviews in the US, they also appeal because I like products that are in a way not so much in the spotlight or lesser known in regards to there trendiness.



chrisfr said:


> Damn, nice finish... how did you prepare the surface? Just washed and clayed before applying? That would make it even more impressive.
> And did you have no problems with plastics, or were you able to leave them untouched even when working with the machine?
> 
> By the way, some shots with more direct light would be nice, at least it looks like light was a bit coaxing on the first pics.
> ...


Cheers mate, as stated this is my only weekly regular and have looked after this Mini since day 1 so the paintwork is spot on and defect free, so yes it was just washed & clayed and the TC3 was applied then by hand so the plastics were safe.
Will do some more testing next week on the Mini in regards to beading/sheeting, plastic staining and see if I can get it out in the light.
Watch this space.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

name doesnt help the image either - sounds cheap and as you said, like a suncream :lol:

also seen lots written about this stuff so intrigued to see how it stands up to the great British summer....


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

The owner of the company used to sell Zaino. When things changed a bit a Zaino he (the owner of Tropi-care) started his own company. I just tested two of his new products. A micro abrasive and a carnauba wax. Both fared very well.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

littlemissGTO said:


> The owner of the company used to sell Zaino. When things changed a bit a Zaino he (the owner of Tropi-care) started his own company. I just tested two of his new products. A micro abrasive and a carnauba wax. Both fared very well.


Same as I heard.


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

I just talked to Steve yesterday (Tuesday) he's a really nice guy. His product is certainly well received on a couple of other forums I'm on.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I like the packaging. There's a roughness and brutal honesty about and makes a change from the slick packaging we've all become accustomed too. When I get my sample I'll give it a wizz on the inlaws car, if it fairs up well I'll be getting some......TBH for £11.95 I'll probably get some anyway, it's a snip.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I like the packaging. There's a roughness and brutal honesty about and makes a change from the slick packaging we've all become accustomed too. When I get my sample I'll give it a wizz on the inlaws car, if it fairs up well I'll be getting some......TBH for £11.95 I'll probably get some anyway, it's a snip.


I'll get some feedback posted up on here when my sample comes as well - and like you said, I can see me getting the full size bottle anyway as I was looking for a new sealant to try even before I saw this thread :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've used this for the first time yesterday but by the time I'd finished machine polishing the Puma it was almost going dark so no pics I'm afraid (next time ). Anyway, initial impressions are very favourable!! Applied with a Megs foam applicator to the entire car - it glides on _very_ easily and gets even easier after a few panels once the pad has 'loaded up' a bit. The 50ml sample bottle has enough left in to easily do the car again, maybe even twice! Meaning you'd get around a dozen applications from the full size 250ml bottle I'd guess.
Buffing off was an absolute breeze - defintely the easiest sealant I've used in this respect and then overall finish was very impressive. As the car had just been DA polished the flake in the paint was very prominant and I'm glad to say that the Tropi-care maintained this totally.

All this, of course means very little without any pics, and I was planning to add a second layer this morning and take some shots, but unfortunately it's raining (and will be all day going on the forecast).

Overall, highly impressed with this! When I've added a second layer and seen how it performs after several washes etc. I'll be buying a full size bottle for sure. :thumb:

This will probably be one of those products that slips under most people's radar, or they simply get put off with the lable design and / or the brand unfamiliarity, but that's okay with me, as I kind of like using products that not many others do and not simply jumping on the bandwagon of the latest 'in thing'.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad you liked it mate and thanks for the input.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I've used this for the first time yesterday but by the time I'd finished machine polishing the Puma it was almost going dark so no pics I'm afraid (next time ). Anyway, initial impressions are very favourable!! Applied with a Megs foam applicator to the entire car - it glides on _very_ easily and gets even easier after a few panels once the pad has 'loaded up' a bit. The 50ml sample bottle has enough left in to easily do the car again, maybe even twice! Meaning you'd get around a dozen applications from the full size 250ml bottle I'd guess.
> Buffing off was an absolute breeze - defintely the easiest sealant I've used in this respect and then overall finish was very impressive. As the car had just been DA polished the flake in the paint was very prominant and I'm glad to say that the Tropi-care maintained this totally whilst still adding something of a 'warm' glow to the paint in a similar way that a carnauba wax would have (but without the trade off of slightly muting the flake that a wax might do).
> 
> All this, of course means very little without any pics, and I was planning to add a second layer this morning and take some shots, but unfortunately it's raining (and will be all day going on the forecast).
> ...


great news - another quality product to keep us all poor


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Detailed the inlaws fiesta today (hopefully it will be our next purchase). First time I have used Tropi-Care TC3 sealant, and have to say I was very impressed.

Detailed the car as follows:

Wheels cleaned with Eaze Detail brush, Simonize wheel cleaner and bucket of apc. Dressed with Megs Endurance Gloss and Megs sponge.

Washed with CG's Citrus Was & Gloss
Dried with Sonus
Clayed with Bilt hamber autoclay
Polished with Lime Prime
2 coats applied using the 30/30/30min method with a German applicator and buffed with a Poorboy's mega mega plush mf towel.
Wiped over with CG's Pro Detailer
Leather cleaned with *****
Interior cleand with CG's natural Look dressing
Glass cleaned inside with Windowlene.

Results:























































Findings:

Tropi-Care was very easy to apply and buff off. Smealt nice with a Banana fragrance to it. No problems with flies and the paintwork fealt super slick after.

A little goes a long way- I used my 50ml freebie and I think I've still got enough for another car or 2.

This product will definately find it's way in to my arsenal very soon, and I still can't believe the price :thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the mini review - your right for the money this product is going to be hard to beat with its great finish & durability.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice results. :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Thanks for the mini review - your right for the money this product is going to be hard to beat with its great finish & durability.


I'll be putting in an order when I get paid next.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - no issues using this over Lime Prime then?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

None at all. I know there's alot going on about the oils in LP, however what i find is that if you let it dry, and then give it a really good buffing with an MF cloth, they should disappear and leaves in itself a glossy finish.


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

So how many month does it last?


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

That's looking mega sweet Blaze, good write up :thumbsup:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like a lovely wet finish from the Tropicare... you guys have more on the shopping list, I have more on the 'things to make' list  ... these liquid sealants are certainly interesting 

BTW, Lime Prime should be a good base for many a sealant as there will be some crossover between liquid sealants and what is in LP already. Obviously it lacks polymer/acrylic wax in the residue, so no cross linking to be done, but it will prepare the surface back to 'clean' and provide some gloss for the sealant to emphasise and enhance. We'll check compatibility properly when we look at sealant technology in more depth but there's an overlap already there.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I love LP, I've used it about 6 times now and never had a problem with it. Never had a problem with wax falling off, with it leaving scratches on paint. However, when I first started using it I was very careful using small strokes and doing a bit at a time. Now I feel you have to grab it by the scruff of the neck and give it a good battering. 

As a side note I was really knocked back by how hard the paint was. You can pass wind on my ST and it would leave a mark. There were some scratches on the wing where a cat had slid off it. They are less evident, but had to go over it about 3 times with LP before I gave up.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Caved in to pressure and ordered some today.


----------

